# St Bees to Robin Hoods Bay - July 22



## Scotchlovingcylist (6 Jul 2022)

After last year's Way of the Roses tour myself and my riding buddy decided we wanted to do another one with a slight difference. We wanted to be mostly self sufficient and camp. Lots of research and my (GCN) obsessed mate decided St Bees to Robin Hoods Bay would be a good shout and I agreed, then I researched it, it looked difficult especially with loaded bikes. The GCN lads did it in a day, we knew we wouldn't but still thought screw it, let's give it a go.
Spent the first part of the year buying the stuff we needed and upgrading my mtb to make it as pleasant an experience as possible and I'm pleased to say I've (mostly) bloody loved it.

*Day 1 - Home to St Bees.*

Not much riding today, 10 miles to the station then 3 changes to get there for £49 rather than the £126 tickets we initially found. Campsite was Seacote Park for £10 a night and the camping section was empty when we arrived at 18:30, owner had left instructions for us at reception which was appreciated. Lovely campsite and area, shame we couldn't spend more time there but once set up was settled for the night and managed a quick tea and an early night.


No issues with bikes on the trains which helped the journey.







Quick pint between trains at Lancaster, nice little station pub.






Bed for the night






Gordon Ramsey I am not 






*Day 2 - St Bees to Sedbergh wild camp 60 miles.*

Packed up for half 7 after a quick pan of porridge and poor sleep, first night in a tent is always rough for me, and we were off. Immediately realising we were somewhere different and with Hardknott and Wrynose to do fairly soon we settled in and crunched the miles. We felt good, the bikes felt good, the scenery was beautiful and we were happy. Then the big test came, Hardknott pass. Resolved to do as much of it as we could we geed ourselves up and tackled it, for about 500 yards , what a killer! Overall I think I probably managed to ride about a third of it and walked the bits I couldn't which was as much of a test in itself. Once at the top, some time later, we realised the downhill was harder and scarier than the ups. Skidded and slid more than a few times and was glad to reach the bottom. Then Wrynose...... just as bloody hard up and down with more walking to be done. After this we decided to find the first pub for food and regroup to carry on. Food was found at the Three Shires Inn, little on the pricey side for us but absolutely lovely and needed and doing lots of trade with cyclists and walkers generating some good conversation.
Lots of up and down after this and more gorgeous scenes through Ambleside and Windermere, we didn't stop here as we have both visited them many times and know how gorgeous they are so after a quick coffee stop in Kendal we decided to push on a bit and find a campsite for the night. Unfortunately this proved difficult, either it was cash only or no tents so after some debate we decided to rough it for the night. This also proved difficult, as much as it looks amazing on an Instagram post, unless you know where to go out of the way and with us riding on roads and not hiking up fells we couldn't find anywhere for a long time. With knackered legs we finally did and braved it. Quick pitch, cuppa, protein bar and bed.

We're off!





Locals are friendly.






Photos dont do this justice











Great burger, better hospitality.






First stealth camp, remained respectful and left nothing but flat grass.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2022)

Did coast to coast off road over 6 days in 2005. It’s a great route.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (6 Jul 2022)

*Day 2 - Stealth camp to Robin Hoods Bay 95 miles.*

Slept amazing and up and gone by 6 so as not to attract any attention and immediately felt yesterdays climbs in the thighs. Took it steady to warm the legs up and stopped after 10 miles for a roadside coffee and porridge. Todays riding was much kinder, more climbs but alot more undulating and pleasant ups and downs. Slow ride through Hawes to wander around the market stalls and grab another coffee then didn't stop again until we hit Catterick where we decided I needed a chicken and bacon pannini () at another lovely little pub I forget the name of. We'd both settled in well now and was in Stokesley around half 4, another lovely little town, for a quick toilet stop. At this point my brakes were pretty much toast from yesterday's adventure and I'm pretty sure I've cooked the mineral oil as well as the pads. Despite this we were feeling adventurous and decided to go for it, even if it was going to be a late camp. Found a campsite that could take us at the Bay for another wallet friendly £10 each and pushed on. Ha idiots, the moors nearly killed us and the bikes! Joking aside it was too much, I felt it everywhere in my body and didn't make it up half of the climbs we had left, having to get off and push. My mate faired slightly better but not by much. With the dream of a hot shower, a lie in and only 55 miles home the day after we finally made it to the Bay! The downhill with barely any braking was an experience my stomach never wants to go through again and yep, you guessed right, we pushed the bikes back up 😊.
Made it to Middlewood Farm campsite around half 10 to an extremely understanding owner and pitched in the dark before the best shower of my life and bed.

Lovely scenes again into Hawes.






More gorgeousness.






Casual......






Love the moors but this was alot in one day.






A rare selfie of me (bearded) at the Bay.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jul 2022)

see you stopped in at my new local pub


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (6 Jul 2022)

*Day 3 Robin Hoods Bay to Scarborough 15 miles.*

Woke up around 10 after the best sleep of the tour and we were done. Everything ached, we'd been bitten and nettled all over and contemplated options. My brakes were toast, rotors are warped as are my mates, my derailleur wasn't shifting well and I couldn't for the life of me sort it enough to be pleasurable. My mate inspected his bike and realised he'd broken a spoke at some point. At this point we decided we'd done what we set out to do and complete the C2C, which we did in 2 days. Quick Google found us train tickets from Scarborough to Hull for £8 so we set off down the cinder track which would have been lovely if we were in better condition. Quick lunch at Ravenscar tearooms which I wouldn't recommend although the cakes were nice. Slight detour in Scarborough due to retarmac of the trail and we were on the train and home for 4 this evening.
All in I've enjoyed it, definitely want to do more bike camping and more tours when I can but this route was a killer. I can now say I've (partly) ridden the steepest hill in England however and the beer I'm drinking in celebration is going down well. Met some inspirational people en route and lovely locals who were more than happy to refill bottles etc.

Thanks for reading, I'm sure there will be another at some point


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (6 Jul 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> see you stopped in at my new local pub



Three Shires? 
Lovely local to have and great part of the country you live in


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (6 Jul 2022)

*Pic dump.

















































*


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jul 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Three Shires?
> Lovely local to have and great part of the country you live in



No the one at Lancaster railway station 

great thread and pics BTW


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (7 Jul 2022)

@MontyVeda Ah very good and thank you .

It was a nice little pub and you still live in a nice part of the country, we stopped there last year on the way to Morecambe as the train broke down, nice roads out to Aughton and Hornby from what I remember


----------



## annedonnelly (7 Jul 2022)

Great report. Reminds me of pushing my bike most of the way up Kirkstone Pass. Remember @Pat "5mph" ?


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (7 Jul 2022)

@annedonnelly Good effort, I drove that years ago in torrential rain, in a Mondeo with a slipping clutch. That was more twitchy than riding this.
I leart there's no shame in pushing and riding steady on this trip, its just a different kind of cycling.


----------



## annedonnelly (7 Jul 2022)

@speedfreak must be difficult always wanting to live up to your name  

No shame in taking it steady. You get more time to enjoy the scenery!


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (7 Jul 2022)

Haha it was a standard name I used to use on numerous car/motorbike forums.
If I could change it now I would


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Haha it was a standard name I used to use on numerous car/motorbike forums.
> If I could change it now I would



You can, DM the moderators


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jul 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Great report. Reminds me of pushing my bike most of the way up Kirkstone Pass. Remember @Pat "5mph" ?


Great report @speedfreak: indeed I walked up most of Kirkstone Pass (Anne was well in front of me, though), then I walked down the terrifying, twisty hill on the right of the pub. That hill is called "the struggle"!
I would have gone down the other hill, the one straight after the pub, but my riding companion @flyingfifi said no!


speedfreak said:


> Haha it was a standard name I used to use on numerous car/motorbike forums.
> If I could change it now I would


Mod here: pm me a few choices (in case first choice is taken), I will change your username


----------



## taximan (10 Jul 2022)

I enjoyed your report Scotchlovingcyclist👍👍. It put me in mind of my trip a few years back.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (11 Jul 2022)

A great adventure and a great write up! Fantastic photos too! 



Scotchlovingcylist said:


> either it was cash only or no tents


I'd encourage anyone to always carry some spare cash. Tech is great until it doesn't work and on a bike alternative options can be far away.
Also, if anyone starts a campaign demanding that anyplace with the words "Camp" or "Camping" in their name has to have place for tents I'll be the first donor. 




Scotchlovingcylist said:


> the best shower of my life


 One of the joys of bike touring! 




Scotchlovingcylist said:


> I'm pretty sure I've cooked the mineral oil as well as the pads





Scotchlovingcylist said:


> My brakes were toast, rotors are warped


I'm curious! I know nothing about disc brakes but am I understanding correctly that they overheated? Was that due to the descent or the conditions (mud etc.)? 



Scotchlovingcylist said:


> I'm pleased to say I've (mostly) bloody loved it.


And that's the most important thing! 

Looking forward to reading the next one.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (11 Jul 2022)

@HobbesOnTour 
Overheated from the descents, poured water on them to cool which in retrospect was idiotic as the quick cooling of the rotors has warped them. Pads have either worn away to nothing or just glazed from overheating. I need to be better with maintenance and ride better in future down the descents.
Yup cash is now going to be a staple as, like you say, you just never know however wild camping was fun.
Thanks for the feedback, there will certainly be more trips. Outer Hebrides is on the list as is lejog if we can find 2 weeks off next year.


----------

